# What do we do?



## Thewife (Jun 18, 2011)

My husband was diagnosed with Grave's 2 years ago.

He has been taking PTU since 11/2009. His endro Dr. hasn't been the greatest and just left the practice. We have an appointment on Wednesday with another Dr. in the practice.

The last 6 months has been bad. He hasn't felt well at all. Lack of energy, concentration problems, rational thinking problems, and just plain old feeling horrible. He's been having Grave's rages more frequently and as of last night, my 19 year old has moved out.

The doctor never told us about grave's rages, we only found out about that recently. (it doesn't make it easier to deal with, but I understand now that he really doesn't mean to be like he is).

He said today that he's felt dizzy or stuffy in his head for the last couple of months. He used to love to ride his motorcycle, but he doesn't do that now because he doesn't feel in control.

It's gotten to the point where once or twice, he's mentioned that he doesn't want to live this way.

He spoke to his family doctor today because he feels so bad and he's devastated about the rage at my son and I last night. She was surprised he's been on PTU for so long and with the dizziness he's been experiencing, she told him to stop taking it immediately.

My husband wants to talk to his new Dr. on Wed (I'll be going too) and is going to tell them he wants the surgery. I'm just hoping we can get through the next few days until the appointment because I'm really worried he's not going to make it that long mentally.

If he has the surgery, how soon until he starts to feel physically well and his mental stability returns?


----------



## msmanatee (Jul 12, 2011)

I wish someone who has experienced this had answered you. From what I understand he might get a little worse before he gets better. All I know is that I was raging and knowing why really helped me settle down and better control my temper.

I hope you will let us know how he is.


----------

